# Are these Molly or Guppy fry?



## BearsFan30 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think the title explains it... hehe

I'll be looking forward to replies!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no way to tell from the pic nor if they are younger than 3-4 weeks old.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

they look like molly fry to me, guppy fry are usualy more a yellowish.


----------



## BearsFan30 (Aug 1, 2006)

Right now they are 1 1/2 weeks old... I'll make sure to ask your opinion again once they are older!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Livebearer fry look much the same early on.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

they are molly fry


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Guppie fry are clear for ages, they are molly fry


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You could have a mix of fry gust sit tite and let time takes its corse


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have seen 1000's of guppy fry and none have ever looked like that so I say there molly fry 
Diana


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree with betta5


----------

